# Question About Win 7 Professional ?



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..........Several months back I had software problems with Win7 Home Premium ! The person who fixed the problem couldn't redo my Win7 so he set up Win 7 professional , he said I'd never know the diff . Well , now , when I first turn the computer on , sometimes it will just start working , doing whatever it's doing , and whatever function it's performing completely uses ALL resources and I can't get on the internet or check my Email . The little activity light stays on for several minutes and this scenario will last up to 10 minutes or less . I never had a problem like this with W7 Home premium .
...........So , I finally went into Task Manager to see IF I could find some reference to some program within Win 7 that completely takes over my computer ! I really don't understand all the jibberish posted there but , when I left this Message came UP on my screen.......Microsoft management Console......"Waiting for ALL Snap-ins to complete"......When the Snap-ins completed the computer resources were relinquished and it was functioning normally , ie. the activity light was blinking , not solid white like it is when the computer is Unavailable to me for my general use . Whatever this program or programs are , they utilize most of the memory and computing power of the machine Until they complete their Tasks . I'm stumped . , thanks , fordy


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

"Snap-ins" usually refer to google Chrome add-ons


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

mnn2501 said:


> "Snap-ins" usually refer to google Chrome add-ons


I don't have Google installed ! So , are there programs listed in Task mgr that I can disable without degrading win 7 functionality ? Is there a list posted somewhere that describes what each individual program Does so I can decide IF I want to disable IT ? I have NO IDEA what all these programs do . , fordy


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Look in your Device Manager and see what you have in the way of network adapters. There are problems where more and more virtual network adapters keep being created every time the machine is booted.

To go to the Device Manager, right-click on the My Computer icon and select properties. Click Device Manager in the upper left. Now expand your Network Adapters to see what's there. If you see a large number of virtual adapters I can give you some suggestions.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

fordy said:


> I don't have Google installed ! So , are there programs listed in Task mgr that I can disable without degrading win 7 functionality ? Is there a list posted somewhere that describes what each individual program Does so I can decide IF I want to disable IT ? I have NO IDEA what all these programs do . , fordy


You can google program by program and find out. Without all that, would say you are probably ok disabling programs not sourced from microsoft from running at startup. Then go through and no doubt some obvious microsoft programs that dont need to be running automatically in background. Its sort of trial and error. Though any you arent sure of, google before disabling.


----------

